# Audiomate



## MRDucks2

Audiomate Hi-Fidelity Ear Plugs

I bought a pair of these to try in the shop. There are several versions/brands. I chose this one as it claims the highest NRR of 27db for this style. 

Basically, for a simple explanation (you can research the details if you want) they have an insert with a labyrinth or baffle system that for forces sound to to be reduced by passing through multiple right angles. 

The idea is that at lower noise levels you can still hear, at higher noise levels the sound gets attenuated. The are designed for rock concerts. 

My problem is that between working on F-18’s in the Marine Corps and entering industrial service just before hearing protection was becoming popular, I have some hearing loss already. As such, foam earplugs block all the sound for me. Any one has to basically shout into my ear for me to hear anything. That is not always a good thing. 

When I first tried these in the wood shop, I wasn’t sure they were doing much. What I found was that the more noise there is the more sound they attenuate. Now, with the table saw and both dust collection systems running the noise is greatly reduced while still allowing me to hear if someone comes into the shop and speaks to me. 

With the equipment off I can leave the plugs in and listen to the radio of talk with the wife if she comes out. They work perfect for my needs, reducing the noise level while allowing me to maintain awareness.


----------



## Dalecamino

Thanks Mike. I'll give these a try.


----------



## sorcerertd

Thanks for the info on them.  I bought some Iso-Tunes, mostly for mowing the lawn, but they have a 27 db reduction also.  They limit the volume I can listen to music at, too, so I don't do any damage with that, either.  The Iso-Tunes did cost considerably more.  These sound like they could be a good added layer at the range under standard muffs.


----------



## MRDucks2

sorcerertd said:


> Thanks for the info on them.  I bought some Iso-Tunes, mostly for mowing the lawn, but they have a 27 db reduction also.  They limit the volume I can listen to music at, too, so I don't do any damage with that, either.  The Iso-Tunes did cost considerably more.  These sound like they could be a good added layer at the range under standard muffs.


These are labeled as not intended for shooting. I don’t think they would limit the concussive sound of weapons fire like those designed to do so. 

I have tried ones for the range in the shop and found they do nothing to help loud background noise. Different application.


----------

